# 17/18 GTO wheel-18/19 G8 wheels



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

Is it me or do the 17 inch GTO wheels look like the 18 inch G8 wheels and the 18 inch GTO wheels look like the 19 inch G8 wheels.---Just saying -----danfigg


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

Idk, I'm too lazy to look them up online, but both cars are Holden (AU) products, so it's not unlikely. I miss the factory 18's I had on my last GTO...so easy to clean...


----------

